# 1979 Ariens 7HP snow blower



## Suribachi (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi - I purchased what I believe to be is a 1979 Ariens 7HP snow blower this past weekend. Never owned an Ariens before but have had several Gravely walk behinds and riders with snow blowers over the years. It's in decent shape overall, solid and everything appears to operate/work/engage ok except I am still trying to figure out the linkage and operation associated with the interlock lever. The lever/linkage doesn't do anything that I can tell... The model is a 924032 and the serial is 013559. Can someone please tell me what the H60 and H70 represents, I have seen these mentioned on this forum but haven't seen anything in the manuals - is it a Tecumseh engine/HP size? 

The only real rust appears to be just surface and is mostly confined to the engine heat shielding/cowling and the gas tank brackets. The cylinder head bolts look really rough though, might be siezed. 

Are decals for the controls still available - mine are pretty well worn and I would like to replace if possible so the wife (me too) can operate it easier. 

All in all, should be a fun little project getting it working properly and cleaning it up for next winter's use.

Thanks in advance,
Bill


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not too familiar with the older Ariens but the H60 and H70 are the engine codes for HO so the H70 would be a 7hp engine


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

H60 or H70 represents hp. Interlock is a kill switch connected to the Auger Stick Shift, so you have to squeeze the small caliper when the Auger is Spinning. Operation is actually Quite Easy. Squeeze LH caliper to drive, RH stick actuates auger(with RH caliper squeezed), and gearshift controls speed. Simple. I believe someone repops decals....I'm sure someone else will chime in. GL


----------



## Suribachi (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey Jackmels - thanks for the information. Yeah something is not right with my interlock because the auger turns when the stick shift is engaged and the interlock caliper does nothing when squeezed or left untouched. Could be the linkage just needs adjustment. The linkage rod is bowed so maybe it needs to be straightened and the bottom connection that interacts with the auger linkage needs repair. Maybe, the guy who previously owned this wanted it to toperate in this manner? Thanks again.

I wanted to attach a couple of photos of the blower but I don't see how too - do you have to have so many posts before you are allowed to attach photos?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

See if the PO disconnected the ground wire at the block......


----------



## Suribachi (Mar 20, 2017)

I'll check that as well! Thanks cranman.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

*...always check the gas tank...*

You'll need 10 posts to post pictures, just say "Howdy Doody" a couple times to new members or "I agree with..." and you'll be there in no time!


----------



## Suribachi (Mar 20, 2017)

haha - Thanks 524SWE


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

524SWE said:


> You'll need 10 posts to post pictures, just say "Howdy Doody" a couple times to new members or "I agree with..." and you'll be there in no time!


Just like a certain someone with 7000 posts. Y'all know who I'm talking bout.


----------

